# grouting/pointing belgian block driveway edge



## JustinNY (Mar 19, 2013)

hi all

looking to add a belgian block curb to my asphalt driveway. This thisoldhouse article has a great description but the method they use doesnt include mortaring the joints between the blocks. Ive seen it done with a ~1/2" mortared gap and I think I prefer the look. The question is, do I add mortar while Im installing the block or do I just gap the blocks appropriately and add mortar after the concrete base dries?

thanks


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

the space 'tween the blocks will never be uniform,,, we prefer cloth ( NOT PLASTIC ) tuckpointing socks


----------

